# Corsair HX850W vermutlich defekt



## deadrisingoe (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich beginne mit der Beschreibung meines Problems damit, dass mir heute während des normalen Betriebes mehrmals von der AI-Suite angezeigt wurde, dass der 3,3 V-Regler des Netzteils auf 2,9** stand, ich zu dieser Zeit aber nicht gewusst habe dass damit das Netzteil und nicht die Volt der CPU gemeint war, die ich auch überprüft hatte und die "normal" war, hab ich dies erstmal ignoriert, da mir die AI-Suite schon des Öfteren falsche Werte angezeigt hatte.
Nach einiger Zeit empfand ich die Warnung dann doch als lästig und entschied mich, mich zu erkundigen, was es damit auf sich hatte, und kam schließlich aufs Netzteil.
Danach habe ich erstmal im BIOS geprüft, ob dieser Wert auch stimmt, und es war tatsächlich so, dass der 3,3 V-Regler defekt? war.
Nun habe ich versucht, meinen PC neuzustarten, doch die Lüfter drehten durch und es kam kein Bildsignal beim Bildschirm an, laut eines Freundes sollte es daran liegen, dass die Grafikkarte nicht genug Strom bekommt und die Lüfter wegen des defekten Netzteiles durchdrehten.
Nun möchte ich fragen, ob ich irgendwelche anderen Optionen als Austausch oder Neukauf habe, oder ich das Netzteil irgendwie reparieren kann, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren und ob es sich hierbei wirklich um das Netzteil oder auch um eine Komponente handeln könnte.

MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Oktober 2011)

Nur umtausch beim Händler oder RMA direkt über Corsair.com

hört sich für mich aber Eher nach einem Mainboard defekt an. +3,3Volt gehen auf das Chipset, alternativ kann es auch die Grafikkarte selbst sein - das Netzteil erkennt für gewöhnlich diesen Fehlertyp wenn es im Netzteil ein Problem ist und schaltet nicht ein.


----------



## deadrisingoe (16. Oktober 2011)

Problem ist bereits gelöst, ein Kabel hatte sich etwas gelockert, habe vergessen, es hier reinzuschreiben, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, danke für das Feedback


----------

